# 2019 SHOALWATER 23' CAT 72995.00



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

PRICE DROP WAS 76995.00 NOW































































72995.00 +TTL
AVAILABLE IN CORPUS CHR ISTI TX
2018 SHOALWATER 23 CAT POWERED BY A 300HP EVINRUDE G2 Loaded with options including:
~two tone hull
~bubble console on a raised platform with cushioned seat/ live well
~above windshield removable burn bar w/ step
~hydraulic jack plate w/ blinker trim
~stainless steel prop
~custom bucket seats w/ flip up bolster 
~Lowrance GPS/fish finder
~DB Link courtesy LED lights
~powder coated aluminum
~61gal infloor fuel cell
~removable rear bench seat w/ 2 cup holders
~dual 8ft Power Pole Blades w/ brackets
~transom live well
~Minn Kota 36v Ipilot w/ batteries and charger
~hybrid cap w/ fiberglass flush mount lids
~Wet sounds stereo w/ 10" Sub and speakers
~glove box
~75q7 Bison cooler w/ cushion and tied down straps
~20" LED light bar bow mount
~hydraulic steering and tilt helm
~Lenco Trim tabs w/ LED indicator
~blacked out aluminum trailer w/ big boy steps aluminum wheels and spare tire. 
~220hrs on motor
~B.E.S.T warranty coverage until 03/11/2029
$72,995 plus ttl
CALL ASK FOR SONNY AT 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------



## yamaha2016 (Nov 13, 2015)

READY TO FISH THIS WEEKEND


----------

